# Dog drank motor oil.



## JasoninMN

Ok, this is a first for me and I wouldn't believe it but the proof is starting to add up. I have a spare garage that needs to be torn down and rebuilt so I keep nothing it. A stupid squirrel lives in there and drive my dogs nuts. I opened the door today and one of my dogs was in their barking at. I forgot about a pan of oil on the floor. Now I would have never thought a dog would take a drink but tonight when I was eating supper out on our deck he was sitting next to me and I noticed he was leaking from behind. This dog never has accidents and has only had diarrhea once in his life. I made him get of the deck and go sit in the yard till I finished up. At the time I thought he had diarrhea. I got the hose off and sprayed the deck clean. When I was spraying it I notice it seemed really oily and thought maybe he had an anal gland problem. I decide to wipe some up on a paper towel and see what color it is to see if it has any blood in it. I found it odd that was almost scentless, which would be weird for anal glands so I gave up on that theory. Like any good pet owner would do, I sniffed the paper towel and it smelled like motor oil. I am still not believing he could be that dumb that he drank oil so I go in the garage and sure enough their are paw prints in the oil on the floor. Then to confirm my suspicions the deck is stained with motor oil where he had been sitting. I consulted a vet and he will be okay. I is not acting sick at all. The leaking has slowed down or stopped. I don't think he drank a lot, he may have actually just cleaned his paws off because he grooms himself a lot and ingested it then. Life is never dull with dogs.


----------



## beccachow

awww, I'm glad he will be ok.

you know, regular joint supplements work better !


----------



## Shygal

that reminds me of when we had our black lab, Boo.

We had deep fried a turkey and had the fryer full of oil, we put it out of the way to cool off , and covered it. Well Boo found it, and got the cover off, and drank nearly 3/4 of the fryer kettle of oil.

We had no idea he did this, until he got frantic to be let outside after a couple hours, dancing at the door. We let him out and he RAN to the grass and barely made it before he exploded, complete with extremely loud sound effects with each blast. We had to leave him outside because he was going every 15 minutes, complete with the Rear End Symphony each time. 

He was none the worse for wear and headed right back to where the kettle was, after he was all done.


----------



## Itsme

Shygal said:


> that reminds me of when we had our black lab, Boo.
> 
> We had deep fried a turkey and had the fryer full of oil, we put it out of the way to cool off , and covered it. Well Boo found it, and got the cover off, and drank nearly 3/4 of the fryer kettle of oil.
> 
> We had no idea he did this, until he got frantic to be let outside after a couple hours, dancing at the door. We let him out and he RAN to the grass and barely made it before he exploded, complete with extremely loud sound effects with each blast. We had to leave him outside because he was going every 15 minutes, complete with the Rear End Symphony each time.
> 
> He was none the worse for wear and headed right back to where the kettle was, after he was all done.


:rotfl:

Oh man, poor dog........ :rotfl:

Jason, I'm glad he will be ok. I bet he was just cleaning his paws off. I would never be concerned about our dogs drinking motor oil either, just ain't right that they'd be attracted to it. 
We are however very very careful with our anti freeze.


----------



## longshadowfarms

One of our Labs did the fryer pan thing but ended up with a bad case of pancreatitis. Glad everything seems to be coming out ok, Jason, but do keep an eye on him! Silly dog!:stars:


----------



## ozark_jewels

One of my goats drank a quart of motor oil. She passed motor oil and residue for about two weeks. Never went off feed or milk production. Freaked me out, she never missed a beat. Her oily butt eventually dried off and she started dry goat berries again.


----------



## mama2littleman

Shygal said:


> that reminds me of when we had our black lab, Boo.
> 
> We had deep fried a turkey and had the fryer full of oil, we put it out of the way to cool off , and covered it. Well Boo found it, and got the cover off, and drank nearly 3/4 of the fryer kettle of oil.
> 
> We had no idea he did this, until he got frantic to be let outside after a couple hours, dancing at the door. We let him out and he RAN to the grass and barely made it before he exploded, complete with extremely loud sound effects with each blast. We had to leave him outside because he was going every 15 minutes, complete with the Rear End Symphony each time.
> 
> He was none the worse for wear and headed right back to where the kettle was, after he was all done.


That story almost made me have an accident. Poor pup!

Those Black labs are a handful. Ours once stole an entire Easter Ham that was cooling on the buffet.


Nikki


----------



## JasoninMN

It looks like he has ran out of oil and things are running normal again....lol


----------



## canine14

Never in my life thought my dog would eat a whole HUGE container of Vaseline but sure enough she did and the ensuing diarrhea was not fun at all. It was a nightmare to clean up too! They are worse than kids sometimes for what they put in their mouths.


----------



## snowshoehair

Eeewwww.....


----------



## Ravenlost

YUCKY!!! Should we start calling him Slick now?


----------



## SageLady

Well, good grief, Jason, your topic title had me worried! Good to know he is ok!  I thought something like motor oil might kill a dog....


----------

